# 7410 rcu codes



## SnortTF (Aug 19, 2018)

Does anyone have a list off the fault codes for the rcu?


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2018)

Hello SnortTF, and welcome to the Tractor Forum. We have some very knowledgeable and experienced members and although I don't have your codes, I'm sure one or more of the members will help, but wouldn't they be listed in your tractor service manual? You should have both the operator's and service manual for your tractor. Likely available from Amazon and ebay.

You might consider putting your tractor in the Showcase (located under the TRACTOR button at the top of the page). A perk is that if you add your tractor to the Showcase, it becomes instantly eligible to be entered in our monthly tractor contest, in progress right now. Please be sure to add your vote for September's Tractor of the Month, which is found on the main Forum menu as the fourth category, listed as "Tractor of the month". The poll is at the top of the page. Thank you for your vote, and again, welcome to The Tractor Forum!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Do an internet search for:

"*Diagnostic Trouble Codes - RCU - Control Unit RCU and Right Power Module*"

These are mostly for a combine, but some may apply to your 7410. This is the only list of RCU's that I could find. John Deere keeps them secret it seems. Probably don't want us messing with it!


----------



## drmonsterbrain (Jun 7, 2013)

RCU 015 - Detent Status Fault Detected
RCU 016 - Park Detected With Wheel Speed and Valid Direction
RCU 017 - Serial EEPROM Failure In Non-Critical Memory
RCU 019 - Reverse Lockout Input And Park Input
RCU 025 - Detent Solenoid Circuit Fault
RCU 027 - Enable Pressure Not Detected
RCU 029 - Enable Valve Stuck Open or Enable Pressure Switch Failed Open
RCU 031 - Enable Solenoid Valve Or FWD Or Rev Relay Circuit Fault
RCU 032 - In Park Without Valid Neutral
RCU 034 - Reverser Lever In Direction Too Long While In Park (Diagnostic Mode Only)
RCU 035 - Missing Neutral Message From CCU. Can Not Detect Proper State Of Neutral Switch
RCU 040 - Forward and Reverse Switches Are Open, But NN Switch Is Closed Or Transmission Enable Is High
RCU 041 - Forward and Reverse Switches Are Closed At The Same Time
RCU 042 - Forward Switch Is Closed, But NN Switch Is Open
RCU 043 - Reverse Switch Is Closed, But NN Switch Is Open
RCU 044 - Not-Neutral Relay Failed Open
RCU 045 - Direction Commanded With Enable Valve Off
RCU 047 - Valid Neutral Not Detected After Power Up
RCU 048 - System Voltage Below 8 Volts
RCU 050 - Shuttle Shift Detected Without Neutral Indication
RCU 051 - Direction Is Commanded, But FNR Valve Is Not In Neutral
RCU 052 - High Range Detected While In Reverse
RCU 053 - Reverser Lever Is In Neutral But FNR Valve Is Not In Neutral
RCU 054 - Wheel Speed Detected In Diagnostic Mode
RCU 055 - Enable Valve Stuck Closed (No Flow)
RCU 056 - Powered Up With Reverser Lever In Direction
RCU 057 - Transmission Enable Signal Low During Operation
RCU 058 - Start in Gear Circuit Failure
RCU 064 - Power Up-Recoverable Fault In Critical Memory
RCU 065 - Power Up-Recoverable Fault In Critical Memory. Controller Will Attempt Correction
RCU 067 - Neutral Switch Indicates Not Neutral Without Cause
Hope this works for you friend! I'm back in action here on the site after being gone for a few years. If you need anything else, just holler.


----------

